

User controls should never make redirects during GET request - gpeipman
http://weblogs.asp.net/gunnarpeipman/archive/2010/02/16/user-controls-should-never-make-redirects-during-get-request.aspx

======
regularfry
For anyone not versed in ASP.NET, that's incomprehensible.

I _think_ what it's saying is that in ASP.NET, it's possible for the code
responsible for rendering a section of the UI to directly cause an HTTP
response to be issued.

Assuming I'm correct, and leaving aside the statement that it's a bad idea to
do this, I've got to say WTF, ASP.NET? _Why is this possible_?

~~~
Flow
What you say is how I understood it too. I am doing Asp.Net WebForms
development full-time since a couple years back.

I think User Controls should be denied access to the query string too.

